# urgent pregnant cat



## naomi67 (Apr 26, 2013)

hi everyone just wanted to ask a quick Q .... My cat is pregnant an her mucas plug came out yestoday ... But she is spotting blood... when this happend i kept an eye on her last nite but this morning she was still spotting.... I rang up my vet first thing this morning but he said that i should not be worryed just keep a close eye on her an if it gets any worser bring her in .... it hasent got any worser an she is now eating but she seems tired an she keeps licking down below and breathing heavy .... Can anybody give me some advice please??? Plus thankyou for taking the time out to read xxx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Naomi ..... you would be better popping over into the cat chat section , and posting in the breeding thread , lots of help and advice will be given re your cat


----------



## naomi67 (Apr 26, 2013)

thank u so much hun im new here so dont really know how to post threads an stuff but thank u soo much darl xxx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Your welcome  see you over there


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Sorry no advice but I would of took her to vets just to make sure...
Does she seem ok..
If nothings happened by tonight or in morning take her in xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Keep a watch on her, kittens can be born anytime now.
Glad you seeked the advise from a vet regarding the bleeding.


----------



## naomi67 (Apr 26, 2013)

yerr she seems to be fine within herself she has started eating agein the only thing is she seems abit sleepy i keep on checking on here n was with her for a hour making her feel comfy an making her feel lyk she is not alone i have put towels sheets ETC in a big box she seems to like it in ther she hasent jumed out yet... she keeps padding it  is this her nesting ?? xxx


----------



## naomi67 (Apr 26, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Keep a watch on her, kittens can be born anytime now.
> Glad you seeked the advise from a vet regarding the bleeding.


well he said keep an eye on her but if it gets worser to take her into the vets first thing  so hoping she is gunna be fine really worrid every site i go on it says bleeding is a bad thing but the vet did not seem that worrid so i am gunna see how she goes tonite but if it worsens i am defantly taking her in  xxx


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

This thread should be moved to the breeding forum where it will get the attention it needs from people experienced in the topic who can offer the best advice.


----------



## naomi67 (Apr 26, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> This thread should be moved to the breeding forum where it will get the attention it needs from people experienced in the topic who can offer the best advice.[/thank u hun will do


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> This thread should be moved to the breeding forum where it will get the attention it needs from people experienced in the topic who can offer the best advice.


Should be moved soon

OP, Well done for calling the vet, kittens could come anytime now so keep an eye!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

naomi67 said:


> Toby Tyler said:
> 
> 
> > This thread should be moved to the breeding forum where it will get the attention it needs from people experienced in the topic who can offer the best advice.[/thank u hun will do
> ...


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Hiya Naomi, beautiful name by the way,
You didn't need to make a new thread a moderator would have moved your previous one but it doesn't matter what's done is done, just know for the future 

Well done on calling the vets to check, I would say the kittens are near, very probably tonight. Keep a close eye and more experienced PF'ers should be along shortly 

Have you got everything ready for the birth?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

First of all welcome to the forum .

How old is your furbaby ?. and is the blood bright red or a brownish colour


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Can one of the mods close down the other thread please ..


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> Can one of the mods close down the other thread please ..


Well said!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Well said!


Don't want to be confused.com on a Friday night


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> Don't want to be confused.com on a Friday night


Hey, i'm blonde and tired, i'll be the first to get confused.com tonight


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Hey, i'm blonde and tired, i'll be the first to get confused.com tonight


I know I could sleep for a week... Think the OP has gone to sleep ... Just me and you then


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> I know I could sleep for a week... Think the OP has gone to sleep ... Just me and you then


Oooh how exciting 
So, are we going to be troublemakers or mature tonight?  :lol:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Oooh how exciting
> So, are we going to be troublemakers or mature tonight?  :lol:


Think mature tonight YM.... But it could change depending on how the vodka goes down ... ....


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> Think mature tonight YM.... But it could change depending on how the vodka goes down ... ....


Aw, i'm too young to drink so i'll get immature with you and use my age as an excuse


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Aw, i'm too young to drink so i'll get immature with you and use my age as an excuse


Hot choc for you then ... Yummy ... Think I might grab myself one while we are waiting


----------



## naomi67 (Apr 26, 2013)

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Hiya Naomi, beautiful name by the way,
> You didn't need to make a new thread a moderator would have moved your previous one but it doesn't matter what's done is done, just know for the future
> 
> Well done on calling the vets to check, I would say the kittens are near, very probably tonight. Keep a close eye and more experienced PF'ers should be along shortly
> ...


thank you an i will remember lol .... but yerr i have everything ready i have got a big box towels sheets food & water all ready in place well she has been init for about a hour hour an half now but i will keep checking on her i sat with her 4 about an hour jst strokein her reassuring her ETC she seems very well with her self the only thing is she is abit sleepy is that normal??  xxx


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> Hot choc for you then ... Yummy ... Think I might grab myself one while we are waiting


EWWWW I hate hot chocolate 
Cup of tea for me  
Brew?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

naomi67 said:


> thank you an i will remember lol .... but yerr i have everything ready i have got a big box towels sheets food & water all ready in place well she has been init for about a hour hour an half now but i will keep checking on her i sat with her 4 about an hour jst strokein her reassuring her ETC she seems very well with her self the only thing is she is abit sleepy is that normal??  xxx


Yes yes, all good signs, keep an eye on her! I'm thinking they'll be here before midnight!
Has she had any contractions? And how active are the babies?xxx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

So how old is your girl and is the blood bright red ?????????


----------



## naomi67 (Apr 26, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> First of all welcome to the forum .
> 
> How old is your furbaby ?. and is the blood bright red or a brownish colour


she is about 2 an a half years hun... an it is bright red is that something to worry about yestoday it wa lyk a brownish colour though she is not bleeding heavly she is jst spotting xxx


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

naomi67 said:


> she is about 2 an a half years hun... an it is bright red is that something to worry about yestoday it wa lyk a brownish colour though she is not bleeding heavly she is jst spotting xxx


Not 100% on the bleeding but i'm almost certain red blood is a sign of kittens due to be born any minute BUT don't hold me up on that! What's she doing? xxx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Come on, guys.......

Here is someone asking for advice....
The cat may have gone into labour and the OP may be midwifing or rushing off to the vet right now, for all we know.

I know some of you have already gotten out the popcorn, but please let's not go there, don't scare a newbie away by starting a troll hunt. They may be needing our breeders' expertise very badlly very soon.......


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> Come on, guys.......
> 
> Here is someone asking for advice....
> The cat may have gone into labour and the OP may be midwifing or rushing off to the vet right now, for all we know.
> ...


Nobody claimed OP was a troll? I certainly didn't. 
Sorry if I came across that way!


----------



## naomi67 (Apr 26, 2013)

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Yes yes, all good signs, keep an eye on her! I'm thinking they'll be here before midnight!
> Has she had any contractions? And how active are the babies?xxx


i cant wait im gunna be with her every step lol an she keeps jerking her back is this contractions  i have never done this before but i have read nearly every article ETC to make sure she has a easy labour  xxxx


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

naomi67 said:


> i cant wait im gunna be with her every step lol an she keeps jerking her back is this contractions  i have never done this before but i have read nearly every article ETC to make sure she has a easy labour  xxxx


Okay, keep an eye. When she has a contraction you should be able to see her straining! Usually holding the head back or obvious pushing are the first signs. Is she panting at all? xxx


----------



## naomi67 (Apr 26, 2013)

no i am still here jst getting confused on wich thread sorry an im not a op lol im 22


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Come on, guys.......
> 
> Here is someone asking for advice....
> The cat may have gone into labour and the OP may be midwifing or rushing off to the vet right now, for all we know.
> ...


Yes and we are here to help ... We were waiting for OP to reply... As there are two threads running at the moment ..


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Nobody claimed OP was a troll? I certainly didn't.
> Sorry if I came across that way!


nobody shouted troll, no, but some were getting the popcorn out and being witty about being on their own.... which may give the OP the impression of not being taken seriously.

And though I just looove joking and bantering as much as anyone, we'd better move over to ShellyBelly's party thread for that and keep this one serious and to the point.

Edit:
long-standing members would know us well enough not to be taken aback by it, but the OP is a newbie, so let's keep their thread on topic in order not to confuse them


----------



## naomi67 (Apr 26, 2013)

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Okay, keep an eye. When she has a contraction you should be able to see her straining! Usually holding the head back or obvious pushing are the first signs. Is she panting at all? xxx


no she is not panting jst breathing heavy xxx


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

naomi67 said:


> no i am still here jst getting confused on wich thread sorry an im not a op lol im 22


OP - Opening Poster


----------



## naomi67 (Apr 26, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> So how old is your girl and is the blood bright red ?????????


she is about 2 an a half years hun... an it is bright red is that something to worry about yestoday it wa lyk a brownish colour though she is not bleeding heavly she is jst spotting xxx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Yes and we are here to help ... We were waiting for OP to reply... As there are two threads running at the moment ..


Keep on this one hunn.... Ok do you have a vet number handy... Sound like she is in labour when she starts pushing don't let her push for more than twenty mins... You need to ring the vet if this is the case


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> nobody shouted troll, no, but some were getting the popcorn out and being witty about being on their own.... which may give the OP the impression of not being taken seriously.
> 
> And though I just looove joking and bantering as much as anyone, we'd better move over to ShellyBelly's party thread for that and keep this one serious and to the point.


Ah, sorry! 
I didn't see anybody cry ''troll'' - and i'm sorry for joking about, sorry OP.



naomi67 said:


> no she is not panting jst breathing heavy xxx


That's a good sign! Keep an eye xxx


----------



## naomi67 (Apr 26, 2013)

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Not 100% on the bleeding but i'm almost certain red blood is a sign of kittens due to be born any minute BUT don't hold me up on that! What's she doing? xxx


she is just lying ther breathing heavy at mo


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

naomi67 said:


> she is just lying ther breathing heavy at mo


Keep an eye until she starts pushing!
Also, she might get quite vocal too!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

naomi67 said:


> no i am still here jst getting confused on wich thread sorry an im not a op lol im 22


OP means other person lol ... Don't worry we are not calling you old


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Sounds like your girl will be a mother very soon.
Keep us posted.
I have no experience with this at all, but there are several people on the case who do, so you are going to be fine


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> OP means other person lol ... Don't worry we are not calling you old


If OP meant old person, that would be me 

Sorry......
Back to business.....


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> OP means other person lol ... Don't worry we are not calling you old


DOES IT?! Ohh I thought it meant opening poster? 
Naomi, good job keep it up!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> If OP meant old person, that would be me
> 
> Sorry......
> Back to business.....


HEY, no joking or banter 

 :lol:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

YorkshireMuppet said:


> DOES IT?! Ohh I thought it meant opening poster?
> Naomi, good job keep it up!


Well I could be wrong ... Lol


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> Well I could be wrong ... Lol


And now I am confused!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

if she starts bleeding any more than spotting you need to ring the vet - there is blood with birth but not normally until a kitten has been born. Make sure that for each kitten one placenta is born too (let mum eat it if she will).


----------



## mycatsandi (Apr 9, 2013)

How's she doing now?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Knock it off in here  Y'all need a straight head in order to help. No drinking down in breeders forum either 

OP, if all goes as it should you will be strictly an observer. Your kitty should know exactly what to do. Thankfully she is not a baby herself. You will only step in if absolutely necessary.

She will start having contractions to expel each kitten. There will be a small greenish fluid filled sac, followed by a kitten, followed by the placenta. The placenta will look like a piece of raw liver.

Mum should shred the sac and get each kitten breathing on it's own. She will also sever the umbilical cord and eat the placenta. It is important for you to watch and make sure there is a placenta expelled for each kitten.


----------



## naomi67 (Apr 26, 2013)

YorkshireMuppet said:


> OP - Opening Poster


alrite kk i thought it ment old pentioner lol sorry


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Knock it off in here  Y'all need a straight head in order to help. No drinking down in breeders forum either
> 
> OP, if all goes as it should you will be strictly an observer. Your kitty should know exactly what to do. Thankfully she is not a baby herself. You will only step in if absolutely necessary.
> 
> ...


Sorry this made me laugh...only a person who hadn't had children would put expel...lol like its that easy xx


----------



## naomi67 (Apr 26, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> Keep on this one hunn.... Ok do you have a vet number handy... Sound like she is in labour when she starts pushing don't let her push for more than twenty mins... You need to ring the vet if this is the case


yes i have the vet num v handy and okok i wont do an i will most certanly ring if she does sorry 4 taking soo long its jst i am trying to write / an watch my poor girl bless  xx


----------



## naomi67 (Apr 26, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> OP means other person lol ... Don't worry we are not calling you old


lol kk  xx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

danniandnala said:


> Sorry this made me laugh...only a person who hadn't had children would put expel...lol like its that easy xx


TT is just using posh words tonight lol


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Your doing ok Naomi  
How long have you had your girl ? 

And has she had any previous litters ?


----------



## naomi67 (Apr 26, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> Sounds like your girl will be a mother very soon.
> Keep us posted.
> I have no experience with this at all, but there are several people on the case who do, so you are going to be fine[/Q
> 
> cant wait lol an i will defently keep u updated i mite go on an off but that is jst because i am watchin me poor girl plus typing lol an i hope so i hope every thing goes smoothly 4 her  xxx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

naomi67 said:


> yes i have the vet num v handy and okok i wont do an i will most certanly ring if she does sorry 4 taking soo long its jst i am trying to write / an watch my poor girl bless  xx


Don't worry ... Just try and keep us updated ... If she does not chew the cord you will have to do if ... Clean hands and nails about an inch away from kit .. Don't pull it tho .. Also if mum shows no sign of getting kit out of sack you will have to step in ... Get some clean cloths to rub kits


----------



## naomi67 (Apr 26, 2013)

tincan said:


> Your doing ok Naomi
> How long have you had your girl ?
> 
> And has she had any previous litters ?


thank u  ...An 2 an a half years an no this is her first time she is a house cat but i recently moved an my nxt door neighber came over an accidently let her out xxxx


----------



## naomi67 (Apr 26, 2013)

mycatsandi said:


> How's she doing now?


she is lying in the box with her legs open an breathing heavly but she will get up evey so often to have a lick down below she is also purring an very affective  xxx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

naomi67 said:


> she is lying in the box with her legs open an breathing heavly but she will get up evey so often to have a lick down below she is also purring an very affective  xxx


Don't think it will be too much longer hunny ...


----------



## naomi67 (Apr 26, 2013)

rite everbody i am off offline 4 a while if anything happens i will let you know asap but for the time i am jst gunna go sit with her 4 a while i will keep everyone updated  xxx


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> Don't worry ... Just try and keep us updated ... If she does not chew the cord you will have to do if ... Clean hands and nails about an inch away from kit .. Don't pull it tho .. Also if mum shows no sign of getting kit out of sack you will have to step in ... Get some clean cloths to rub kits


If severing cords with your fingernails is too gross you can also tie a piece of dental floss tightly around the umbilical cord, at least two inches from the kitten's abdomen. Milk the blood in the cord back toward the kitten before making the first tie to reduce bleeding. Make a second tie close to the first and cut the cord in between the ties with a pair of sharp, clean scissors disinfected with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Gahh slow replies as on phone! She sounds very close! Good luck


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

naomi67 said:


> thank u  ...An 2 an a half years an no this is her first time she is a house cat but i recently moved an my nxt door neighber came over an accidently let her out xxxx


Please, please get her spayed as soon after delivery as your vet will. Not only can she not have another oops litter she won't be hormonal and she can't get pyometra.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> Please, please get her spayed as soon after delivery as your vet will. Not only can she not have another oops litter she won't be hormonal and she can't get pyometra.


That's already in the works if I'm reading the opening post correctly 

Apologies, no further advice to be had from me (not a breeder), just lurking and hoping all goes well


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> That's already in the works if I'm reading the opening post correctly
> 
> Apologies, no further advice to be had from me (not a breeder), just lurking and hoping all goes well


Me too......


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Well I hope all goes well, got to sign off now ... Best of luck


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

naomi67 said:


> thank u  ...An 2 an a half years an no this is her first time she is a house cat but i recently moved an my nxt door neighber came over an accidently let her out xxxx


Even though your cat is a house cat doesn't mean she shouldn't get spayed you have seriously risked your cats life by not spaying you are very lucky that she hasn't had pyo before now they can die from this.

Also the mum cat can get pregnant very quickly after birth.

Good luck with the birth if she is pushing for more than 20 mins and no kitten is born she may need a c section and this could set you back £600 depending where you live could be more.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Even though your cat is a house cat doesn't mean she shouldn't get spayed you have seriously risked your cats life by not spaying you are very lucky that she hasn't had pyo before now they can die from this.
> 
> Also the mum cat can get pregnant very quickly after birth.
> 
> Good luck with the birth if she is pushing for more than 20 mins and no kitten is born she may need a c section and this could set you back £600 depending where you live could be more.


Was going to ask OP (original poster is what I always thought it meant?) how she has avoided going batty with her cat going in and out of heat for over 2 years.

OP, I think you will be much happier with her being indoors as a house cat after her spay operation. And she will be happier as well.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Just skimmed the thread through the chit chat, so may be repeating something a breeder already said, but spotting for a day would not be normal for my cats.

Hope all goes well, and any questions aren't lost in the thread.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Do we have babies this morning ??


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> Do we have babies this morning ??


Hope so


----------



## naomi67 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you very much every one for the advice bbys was born all really well she had four an ther all gorguse an healthy she did really well  nxt stop for momma cat is vet to be spayded  once agein thank u soo much  xxx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

All together now..........

PICTURES????


----------



## naomi67 (Apr 26, 2013)

I will post pics  xxx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Pleased all are doing well ... Stay with the forum as the birth was the easy bit ... Don't forget the pics


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Wonderful news!!!
Looking forward to the pictures.

Please stick around for tons of good advice...













and to keep us updated about your gorgeous brood


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Congrats on the babies


----------



## hball (Apr 24, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Please, please get her spayed as soon after delivery as your vet will. Not only can she not have another oops litter she won't be hormonal and she can't get pyometra.


whats pyometra?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

An infection of the womb that, if not treated in time, can be lethal

http://www.vcahospitals.com/main/pet-health-information/article/animal-health/pyometra-in-cats/330


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Pyometra is the filling of the womb with pus - sometimes this is 'open' and the pus drains out of the vagina (but still needs antibiotics to cure) and sometimes it is 'closed' and the pus has nowhere to go and eventually the womb explodes inside the cat killing it. One of the things that can cause it is the constant calling of a cat, this is because a cat doesn't bleed and shed the unused womb lining like us humans and it can build up inside and eventually go manky. It's a nasty business and is why cats that aren't going to breed should be neutered before they begin to call.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

spid said:


> Pyometra is the filling of the womb with pus - sometimes this is 'open' and the pus drains out of the vagina (but still needs antibiotics to cure) and sometimes it is 'closed' and the pus has nowhere to go and eventually the womb explodes inside the cat killing it. One of the things that can cause it is the constant calling of a cat, this is because a cat doesn't bleed and shed the unused womb lining like us humans and it can build up inside and eventually go manky. It's a nasty business and is why cats that aren't going to breed should be neutered before they begin to call.


Thank you for explaining Pyometra in a really easy way to understand...Thank god i have always got my cats done asap. What a horrid thing to happen to a cat


----------



## WilliamWillia12 (Apr 5, 2013)

HI 

These advices for pregnant cat : -

1) Nipples will begin to enlarge and become more soft and pink 
2) Increase in appetite, this usually occurs close to birth
3) Weight gain, especially around the mid-section
4) Cats may also exhibit morning sickness
5) Nesting activity begins

Other information regarding your Pets & Animals 

Contact Here: -

Myrtle Beach Animal Hospital


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

WilliamWillia12 said:


> HI
> 
> These advices for pregnant cat : -
> 
> ...


Best advice of all: Unless you are a registered breeder, spay your cat so she doesn't become pregnant in the first place.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

You just couldnt resist rubbing it in could you tt


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

jaycee05 said:


> You just couldnt resist rubbing it in could you tt


Excuse me?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Have merged all three threads, now to see if I need to edit some...Jill


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

OP=Original poster on the thread.....only deleted the duplicate opening post, everything else left as is/was....


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

OP as you know I was on your original thread and then got distracted by the other one.

My comment posted above was directed at the person who posted the advice earlier today up in Pet News on a different thread. It was never intended as a dig at you. 

Congratulations on your brood, sorry I missed it.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I meant having a dig at the person whos cat is pregnant, too late to say she should have got it spayed, i am sure she knows that


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

jaycee05 said:


> I meant having a dig at the person whos cat is pregnant, too late to say she should have got it spayed, i am sure she knows that


Actually jaycee, not sure why you feel you need to follow me on every post with your pro moggy breeder agenda, it's a bit creepy. Second as I stated my post was directed at someone posting advice on an entirely different thread.

Third, you are the only one "rubbing it in" by continuing to post on the topic!

Now will you please stop stalking me?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

TT is there a post that needs removing to stop confusion? If so report it and I will remove it...Thanks Jill


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

canuckjill said:


> TT is there a post that needs removing to stop confusion? If so report it and I will remove it...Thanks Jill


No, thanks Jill. Combining the three helped. There were three original threads in different forums which is where the confusion was.

My post this morning was not intended for the OP as that thread had been long forgotten, at least I thought it had.

Why having multiple threads with the same opening leads to mass confusion.


----------

